# JD 212 starter problem



## ejg593 (Mar 8, 2014)

My 212 has been running pretty well- infact, I mowed all day long yesterday w/o any problems. Turned her off for a quick minute & when I went to start it back up- nothing. When I turn the key, the starter motor just WHIIRRRRS but doesn't engage the flywheel to turn it over. Tried tapping on the starter motor w/screwdriver, WD-40d it, put battery on trickle charge....still nothing. Thinking I should test the battery to make sure it's good, then pull the starter & check it. But before I start tearing into stuff, any suggestions?

Also, what's the typical life-span of a starter? When they go out, is it all of the sudden like this, or is it a gradual thing that I should notice happening?

Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

NEVER "tap" on a starter !
That old wive's tail is responsible for more broken magnets,than anything !Dropping,or tapping on them will damage the magnets,which are actually fragile!
It sounds more like the gear isn't activating,or it has a weak solenoid .
Charge/test the battery,and clean all the cables and posts,and try again .


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Funny I have kinda the same problem except the starter is good and makes no noise, the motor just won't turn over. My oil, gas, and battery are all checked/tested and the motor won't turn over.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would check the ignition switch,and the main fuse.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry Gardner but was that answer for me?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The "fuse" answer is for Ironhorse805.
Ejg593, it sounds as if your drive gear return spring may be weak,OR the gear may be worn,or have sheared teeth. ALSO,check to make sure the starter is mounted tightly.
If the drive(bendix) isn't extending,when you try to start it, first,jump it with a known good battery,since yours may be weak. Batteries can show 12 volts,and still not have the amps to turn it over. So,try jumping it with a good battery,first.
As you do this,watch the starter bendix,and see if it is engaging the flywheel ring gear. If it doesn't, start checking the bendix for a weak spring,or messed up gear.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok gotcha. Thanks


----------

